

AMD adds ARM processor as it looks beyond x86 - protothomas
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9228039/AMD_adds_ARM_processor_as_it_looks_beyond_x86

======
autotravis
So... DRM chip?

~~~
Udo
Indeed. Looks like it will serve no actual computing purpose for the consumer
"owning" it. But the article makes it look as if it's supposed to be there for
antivirus capabilities.

